# Atticus and his mohawk



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm starting to get use to it now. At first I didn't really like it but now its growing on me. It looks so much better in person than in photos...we get stopped everywhere and everyone loves it! But you be the judge! lol. Let me know what you think.

Mr. Attitude


















and just cause this is cute


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Cute! 

This is one of my favorite styles for T, and it sure does look cute on Atticus, too!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

DAWWW! I REALLY like this clip on him!


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

I like it! My standard it currently sporting a full body mowhawk and bracelets. I like it because it is easy to maintain and fun. Originally it was only going to be an 100+ degree August hair cut and fun Halloween clip but it may be around to stay for awhile...I groom him myself and we just found out I'm expecting our third baby. Won't be able to maintain longer hair for some time, mainly due to the fact that my back won't be able to handle it and the hours it took to bath and dry all that hair! I like Atticus' mustache too, I had planned to shave the mustache off of biscuit I had left because I just didn't like it, but never had a chance. Right now he just has a fuzzy face, but I really like Atticus'. I might leave it again next time and see how I like it. If I don't go clipper crazy 

Good, cute, fun groom!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, I love his Mohawk AND his stache.....very kool and ...manly....I'm sure he has the attitude to match...


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I love it! It's too cute! And Atticus is a very handsome boy!


----------

